# Can a fire exit be locked after the last person has left the (office) building?



## Havana (13 May 2008)

Hi - not sure if this is the right place to put this.

I'm wondering does anyone know- or know where to look to find out- if fire exit should can be locked after the last person leaves the building. 

Basically up to this we have always locked one of the office doors which is also a fire exit at the end of each day. Now someone is suggesting it should be left open. To be honest we sometimes forget to re-open it first thing the next day as the door is not used as an exit/ entrance and I suppose leaving it unlocked at night would prevent this.

Any ideas where I could find the answer to this?

Thanks


----------



## Pique318 (14 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*



Havana said:


> My query is whether its ok to lock it at night when the buliding is empty and locked up.


And here's your answer !!!

1.4.3 Doors on Escape Routes
1.4.3.1 The time taken to negotiate a closed door can be critical in an escape situation. Doors on escape routes (both within and from the building) should therefore be readily openable if undue delay is to be avoided. Accordingly the provisions in the paragraphs below should be met.
1.4.3.2 Door fastenings - In general, doors on escape routes, whether or not the doors are fire doors, should either not be fitted with lock, latch or bolt fastenings, or they should only be fitted with simple fastenings that can be readily operated in the direction of escape without the use of a key.
Where security on final exit doors is an important consideration, such as some assembly or commercial uses, panic bolts should be used to secure doors.
Where additional security is required when the premises is not in use, hardware which is fully removable should be used. The following recommendations apply to buildings, or parts of buildings which are used for assembly or recreation 
(Purpose Group 5):-
(a) Exit doors from areas holding more than 50 people should either be free from fastenings or be fitted with panic bolts complying with I.S. EN1125 1997.
(b) Doors, other than those covered by item (a), should be fitted only with simple fastenings that can be operated from the escape side of the door without the use of a key.




Havana said:


> Why is it so difficult to get a straight answer at times on this site?


 Well using common sense should be your first priority, and then making sure that you adhere to the law.


Havana said:


> To be honest we sometimes forget to re-open it first thing the next day



TBH, I found that within 5 mins of Googling, so why get narky when the question isn't answered to your expectation ? Google is free, remember.
Also, reading old threads on this site can help too...
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=575499


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*

Nothing wrong with referring people to _Google _(usually a specific search which the poster has helpfully provided) if it contains relevant info. This doesn't render _AAM _itself redundant in any way.


----------



## Havana (17 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*

Thanks  to those who answered - and I did google first - and search AAM and other sites but couldn't find an answer.

Apologises that my common sense does not stretch to knowing the laws concerning fire safety but I can't be brilliant at everything. I guess in future I will stick to goole!


----------



## Complainer (17 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*

Are you certain the door in question is a fire exit? It would be very unusual for a fire exit to be fitted with a lock, for obvious reasons. Does it have the green 'running man' exit sign over the door? How many other exit doors exist?


----------



## Havana (18 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*



Complainer said:


> Are you certain the door in question is a fire exit? It would be very unusual for a fire exit to be fitted with a lock, for obvious reasons. Does it have the green 'running man' exit sign over the door? How many other exit doors exist?


 
Yes it is a fire exit - we have taken to locking it at night for security reasons - it was used as access when we were broken into one time.

Anyway the whole place is getting a H&S evaluation at the moment so guess we'll wait for the outcome on that - was hoping we could find out what to do in the meantime. 

Once again thank you for any usual replies.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*



Havana said:


> Anyway the whole place is getting a H&S evaluation at the moment so guess we'll wait for the outcome on that - was hoping we could find out what to do in the meantime.


Why wait? Why not set up an interim solution that involves whatever keyholder opens up the building also opening up the fire entrance, and signing off on a checklist each day to confirm that this has been done?


----------



## ajapale (18 May 2008)

*Re: Fire exits*



Havana said:


> Hi - not sure if this is the right place to put this.



Yes, its hard to know where to post questions like this.

Since the question relates to an aspect of Health and Safety at Work Ill move it from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Work, Careers.

Some OT posts have been deleted.

aj
mod


----------

